# FENIX PD12 !



## martinaee (Oct 29, 2013)

Fenix just released this! PD12






[h=2]From Fenix:[/h] The Fenix PD12 Flashlight generates 360 lumen max output in a go-anywhere size. Three brightness levels and a burst mode are controlled by the side switch.

·Cree XM-L2 (T6) neutral white LED with a lifespan of 50,000 hours
·Use one 3V CR123A battery
·81mm (Length) x 25.4mm (Diameter)
·48-gram weight (excluding batteries)
·Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness
·Reverse polarity protection guards against improper battery installation
·Anti-roll, slip-resistant body design
·Side switch on the head for simple and convenient operation 

_I want it..... _


----------



## Ryp (Oct 29, 2013)

Not bad, but there are smaller, brighter lights. Not saying it's not interesting, though.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 29, 2013)

Nice light, but do wish Fenix start with supporting 16340.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 29, 2013)

Bet the side switch means there's extra Al right around the emitter, so let's see some IMR output numbers..


----------



## martinaee (Oct 29, 2013)

I agree, but for how tiny it is even 360 lumens on an xm-l2 is going to heat it up quickly. Fenix tends to run things a little lower and cooler rather than going lava and crazy for 1 minute at 500 lumens lol.

I didn't read through manuals if they had them available but I didn't see how long the burst at 360 lumens lasts before stepping down. I'm fine with 360 lumens though as the burst --- It's over 100 lumens brighter (in neutral tint) than my Fenix TK11 which is still one of my favorite lights so it'll make stuff visible to say the least.

The high mode is nice and balanced too imo: 200 lumens for 2.5 hours. :huh: There is some nice tech in it, but I'm hoping it's affordable... It's small so it'll probably be the same price as the LD22 or so? Around 60$?

Hmm.... I kind of wish the middle mode was lower though. 60 hours at 10 lumens and then 6.5 at 80 lumens. It should be more like 40 lumens for 10+ hours. Can't be too picky though I guess.

At least they went with an actual button switch instead of the rubber rectangle switch. I don't mind it that much but this looks way classier. Looks like the button on the newer 1 18650 TK models.


----------



## LAMPARITA (Oct 29, 2013)

*So far, I'm very happy with this little guy...*


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 29, 2013)

here we go again with another side button light. i could already see it turning on accidentally against those keys in the picture LOL

i wonder if it's got lockout.. and how does it work...


----------



## buds224 (Oct 29, 2013)

I like the choice of emitter. Need more information about this light before I can get anywhere near excited.


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 29, 2013)

LAMPARITA said:


> *So far, I'm very happy with this little guy...*




there that big fat PROTRUDING button just begging to be pressed accidentally. why can't they make properly recessed buttons like zebralight does???


----------



## jay_rush (Oct 30, 2013)

Olight s10 xm-l2 all the freaking way! ive had the xml version on my keys for a year and i cant remember it ever turning on in my pocket, amazing amazing light. 360 lumens is only a burst mode for the fenix and can only run cr123s? thats baloney! baloney i say!


----------



## välineurheilija (Oct 30, 2013)

Olight S10 has a lockout feature that you can activate by keeping the button pressed for sometime.I dont have the light but i read it somewhere and im guessing Fenix has done something similar.


----------



## välineurheilija (Oct 30, 2013)

Aaaand i just read it does not have the lockout anymore in some models? Now im confused


----------



## Showmethelight (Oct 30, 2013)

You know olight hit a homerun when a competitors light thread is chuck full of responses on why it's already superior! Lockout, magnetic tailcap, sturdy clip that can attach to a ball cap, can also run rcr123's


----------



## ghodan (Oct 30, 2013)

Why wont Fenix support the use of RCR123 ?


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 30, 2013)

Fenix, why am I fat?!


----------



## shelm (Oct 30, 2013)

does it come with a pocket clip


----------



## LAMPARITA (Oct 30, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> here we go again with another side button light. i could already see it turning on accidentally against those keys in the picture LOL
> 
> i wonder if it's got lockout.. and how does it work...




Not sure about the PD12 but on the Olight S10 the pocket clip is reversible so, if you're concerned about turning the flashlight on accidentally against the keys, just flip the clip around and slide it on top of the button that way is protected from any contact with the keys, but you can always physically lock-out the light by unscrewing the tailcap partially.


----------



## LAMPARITA (Oct 30, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## wjv (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks like it will be somewhat throwy for a tiny light (120m, 3600cd)

Otherwise, Meh. . . 

They really need one more mode in there. Something like: 5, 25, 75, 200 + burst would have been much better.

At this point it doesn't give me anything that my PD22 or my Mini-ML doesn't give, other than the burst. . 

It is Natural White and it can candle stand so for someone who doesn't have something in that segment it might be a nice choice. Probably would be a nice gift light.


----------



## passive101 (Oct 30, 2013)

How does this compare in size to the 4/7 123A mini? I have a 123A mini, but I had to take it off my keychain. I've had 2 of the lights and both have ended up skipping modes and generally being a pain in the rear to use sometimes.


----------



## mcnair55 (Oct 31, 2013)

I was hoping to read about the new Fenix PD12 but why do people constantly hijack a thread,in this case someone wants to tell the world they happy with there olight,i am pleased for you and if i wanted one i surely would look out for it.


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 31, 2013)

LAMPARITA said:


> Not sure about the PD12 but on the Olight S10 the pocket clip is reversible so, if you're concerned about turning the flashlight on accidentally against the keys, just flip the clip around and slide it on top of the button that way is protected from any contact with the keys, but you can always physically lock-out the light by unscrewing the tailcap partially.




yes you could also remove the battery, that works too



personally i don't wanna have to jump through hoops. it's really quite simple: recessed switch like zebralight


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 31, 2013)

Fenix's "neutral-white" is still cool-white.
Burst mode looks interesting. "Whether the flashlight is on or off, press and hold the side switch for one second to activate the Burst mode until the switch is released."
So, when you let go of the switch it reverts to the previous mode?

The Olight S10 also uses a burst mode, and it steps down [ramps down] to approximately the same 200 lumens before 10 minutes.
These don't seem targeted at the same demographic. The Olight might be more sophisticated-see moon mode. The Fenix has a much more substantial lanyard attachment.
I would hope that if you slightly unscrew the head, this PD12 is locked out.


----------



## martinaee (Oct 31, 2013)

MichaelW said:


> Fenix's "neutral-white" is still cool-white.
> Burst mode looks interesting. "Whether the flashlight is on or off, press and hold the side switch for one second to activate the Burst mode until the switch is released."
> So, when you let go of the switch it reverts to the previous mode?
> 
> ...



What are you basing that off of? The xm-l T6 neutral is definitely warmer than the cool white xp-g's or xm-l's. Unless the xm-l2 T6 neutral is radically different I don't think you can call it cool white unless anything other than true warm leds are cool white.

If anything I'm hoping the neutral xm-l2's they use are every so slightly cooler than the neutral xm-l in my E50. Just a tiny tiny bit!

And it truly depends on the emitter. My "neutral" Fenix E21 is WAY warmer than my neutral E50. The neutral E21 may as well be considered warm white. It's almost like an incandescent led tint. I'm sure there are much warmer led's but that light is the closest I have to a true warm tint and it's considered a neutral tint. I think it's a neutral xp-e


----------



## braddy (Oct 31, 2013)

mcnair55 said:


> I was hoping to read about the new Fenix PD12 but why do people constantly hijack a thread,in this case someone wants to tell the world they happy with there olight,i am pleased for you and if i wanted one i surely would look out for it.




They may as well rename the thread, I was hoping to read about the PD12 also.


----------



## Showmethelight (Oct 31, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> yes you could also remove the battery, that works too
> 
> 
> 
> personally i don't wanna have to jump through hoops. it's really quite simple: recessed switch like zebralight



agreed. which is why the s10 lockout is so nice and easy, just hold the button for 3-4 seconds and it's locked out..... same to get it out....


----------



## Showmethelight (Oct 31, 2013)

braddy said:


> They may as well rename the thread, I was hoping to read about the PD12 also.



are you not reading about it? should others users with useful input toward lights in the same size, battery, options silent themselves? if a thread about a light should only be limited to praise it may as well be an advertisement for said light. the functions and specs of the light have been fairly given, i dont see why comments comparing competition and similar lights would be out of bounds unless youre a fenix dealer.


----------



## braddy (Oct 31, 2013)

"Praise" is your made up word, indicating that you missed the actual point of my post.

I agreed with the other poster that the thread had gotten off track, but thanks for the cattiness.


----------



## phosphor (Oct 31, 2013)

Until someone gets one in their hands and can report on it's characteristics and idiosyncrasies it's all chatter.


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 1, 2013)

Showmethelight said:


> are you not reading about it? should others users with useful input toward lights in the same size, battery, options silent themselves? if a thread about a light should only be limited to praise it may as well be an advertisement for said light. the functions and specs of the light have been fairly given, i dont see why comments comparing competition and similar lights would be out of bounds unless youre a fenix dealer.



It is you who are wrong, the thread started off about a new light from Fenix then within short we have someone hijacking the thread about his beloved olight. As no one yet has had the Fenix in hand comparison is boring and in my book a total waste of ink.

When i want to read a comparison report i will seek it out but this thread has been hijacked and i have to read blah blah to get to the Fenix.

Phosphor and Braddy are both correct,you may well have the time to read pointless back slapping about an olight when i selected the post to read about a new light from Fenix which i intend to buy.:tired:

I really am pleased for the thread hijacker and his Olight and i hope they spend a lot of dark nights in harmony.


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 1, 2013)

martinaee said:


> What are you basing that off of? The xm-l T6 neutral is definitely warmer than the cool white xp-g's or xm-l's. Unless the xm-l2 T6 neutral is radically different I don't think you can call it cool white unless anything other than true warm leds are cool white.
> 
> If anything I'm hoping the neutral xm-l2's they use are every so slightly cooler than the neutral xm-l in my E50. Just a tiny tiny bit!
> 
> And it truly depends on the emitter. My "neutral" Fenix E21 is WAY warmer than my neutral E50. The neutral E21 may as well be considered warm white. It's almost like an incandescent led tint. I'm sure there are much warmer led's but that light is the closest I have to a true warm tint and it's considered a neutral tint. I think it's a neutral xp-e


I should have included some history, for those that don't know Fenix's history. 
The fabled TK20 was very neutral, definitely in the 4000-4250K. CCT depends on how hard the led is driven. In the LED section there have been plots of the change in CCT versus drive, and they all increase CCT with increasing drive-with a general southwest movement of color coordinates.
The E21 was still neutral, slightly cooler than TK20. The E50 is Fenix's new 5000K=neutral, which for the rest of the lighting industry/universe just isn't so.
Maximum efficiency of LEDs seems to be circa 6500K, which is fine if you are making a dive light, where the higher CCT output actually throws further than, which can be a safety issue. Optimal 'color rendition' underwater is why there is UV lighting/strobes.
Philips definition of neutral is 3500-4500K, Cree is 3700-5000K. So let's have a big tent: >3500-neutral-<5000K So today's neutral offerings are usually 4250K +/- 250K.
Fenix should just lead the way by making 5000K their standard cool-white.


----------



## LAMPARITA (Nov 1, 2013)

mcnair55 said:


> It is you who are wrong, the thread started off about a new light from Fenix then within short we have someone hijacking the thread about his beloved olight. As no one yet has had the Fenix in hand comparison is boring and in my book a total waste of ink.
> 
> When i want to read a comparison report i will seek it out but this thread has been hijacked and i have to read blah blah to get to the Fenix.
> 
> ...



Does anybody own a PD12...Please correct me if I'm wrong but I don't understang how someone wants to read full reviews or reports about a product that, at the moment, nobody has it because it's expected to be release until Dec 2013, that's probably the reason why nobody is responding to the post with a full review, I can't even find information on the *Flashlight Reviews* *Section* of this forum.


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 1, 2013)

LAMPARITA said:


> Does anybody own a PD12...Please correct me if I'm wrong but I don't understang how someone wants to read full reviews or reports about a product that, at the moment, nobody has it because it's expected to be release until Dec 2013, that's probably the reason why nobody is responding to the post with a full review, I can't even find information on the *Flashlight Reviews* *Section* of this forum.



If you read the post correctly,the op is informing us all that Fenix has introduced a new light and there can be no mention of a review as you/me/we are all reading about it as the copy and paste of the bulletin then completely off topic someone chirps in they are happy with there Olight which a complete and utter high jack of the thread.

For the life of me i cannot see what is relevant that someone likes there Olight when we are being informed of a new product.


----------



## jimmybrown2 (Nov 2, 2013)

@mcnair55 Actually, I found it relevant. I came here looking for info on the new Fenix PD12, but it wasn't for a review as much as it was for "is it worth pre-ordering one". I'm finding that 'perhaps, but not so fast'. Since I haven't been keeping up with this forum like I should be, the reference to a comparable light that's already out there was quite nice to see. I came looking to see what others thought of the details released for the PD12 so far and that is what I'm finding.


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 2, 2013)

jimmybrown2 said:


> @mcnair55 Actually, I found it relevant. I came here looking for info on the new Fenix PD12, but it wasn't for a review as much as it was for "is it worth pre-ordering one". I'm finding that 'perhaps, but not so fast'. Since I haven't been keeping up with this forum like I should be, the reference to a comparable light that's already out there was quite nice to see. I came looking to see what others thought of the details released for the PD12 so far and that is what I'm finding.



Well good for you as i found it blocking up my valuable time,if you take that attitude we will be here for ever.Every time we are informed of a new light we will get well i am happy with so and so.Comparisons are best done as comparison not high jacking a thread for no reason.:shakehead

By the way i am going to order one because i think Olight are ----,just my opinion.:thumbsup:


----------



## leon2245 (Nov 2, 2013)

mcnair55 said:


> Well good for you as i found it blocking up my valuable time,*if you take that attitude we will be here for ever.*Every time we are informed of a new light we will get well i am happy with so and so.Comparisons are best done as comparison not high jacking a thread for no reason.:shakehead
> 
> By the way i am going to order one because i think Olight are ----,just my opinion.:thumbsup:



Yes, _now_ you're beginning to understand... FOREVER mwahahahahaha!


----------



## martinaee (Nov 2, 2013)

Well I really want one because, yeah, I too am kind of a Fenix whore. I wish this light had a 1/4 inch thread mount on the back like those few lights from sunwayman.

Does anyone know of any other lights that have 1/4 threads on the back like the C15A "Dolphin"? I kind of want one of those at the moment just because on my large tripod I could easily make an overhead desk lamp with it if the power goes off at my apt. which it does several times a year if I get storms. And you can add that glass breaking spike on the back if you want.

Oh well. I'll wait to see a review of the PD12. I always like the styling of Fenix lights. I like that they are using a hard button on this one.

_EDIT:_ WHOA... I didn't know sunway had a separate photo equipment division! I just saw this head looking at the c15a dolphin:






Sunwayphoto apparently. Hmmm... interesting. They have a custom L bracket for Nikon D800's!... Ugh... over 100 dollars though.


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 2, 2013)

martinaee said:


> Well I really want one because, yeah, I too am kind of a Fenix whore. I wish this light had a 1/4 inch thread mount on the back like those few lights from sunwayman.
> 
> Does anyone know of any other lights that have 1/4 threads on the back like the C15A "Dolphin"? I kind of want one of those at the moment just because on my large tripod I could easily make an overhead desk lamp with it if the power goes off at my apt. which it does several times a year if I get storms. And you can add that glass breaking spike on the back if you want.
> 
> ...



I am having the PD12 as soon as it hits the shelves will let the armchair bandits tell me all about it and read a proper review by someone who actually has it in hand rather than what they piece together without actually ever seeing one in the flesh.I bought a couple of Fenix today as xmas gifts.


----------



## LAMPARITA (Nov 4, 2013)

ghodan said:


> Why wont Fenix support the use of RCR123 ?



Just received a response to your question from a Fenix representative:

"Fenix doesn't recommend using any rechargeable 123 batteries in their lights. You won't get the runtime performance. When you get the light, there is a battery chart in the box and it specifically says don't use them. Thanks for your inquiry. The pre-sales on the PD12 have been very brisk. Lots of people looking forward to this light"


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 4, 2013)

LAMPARITA said:


> Just received a response to your question from a Fenix representative:
> 
> "Fenix doesn't recommend using any rechargeable 123 batteries in their lights. You won't get the runtime performance. When you get the light, there is a battery chart in the box and it specifically says don't use them. Thanks for your inquiry. The pre-sales on the PD12 have been very brisk. Lots of people looking forward to this light"



I run my Fenix on rechargeable 123 batteries,to date not been a problem.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 4, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing: Surely the xm-l2 and drivers can handle a rechargeable cr123. I wonder if it's simply them wanting to not have to list lower run time etc. Oh well, somebody test it when you get one 

I probably would only use primaries in it anyway if I got one-- I don't even have a charger right now that can charge rcr123's, only 18650's-- but I still would like to know too


----------



## 18650 (Nov 4, 2013)

martinaee said:


> Fenix just released this! PD12 ·81mm (Length) x 25.4mm (Diameter)


 81mm is way too big for single CR123! It is longer than some AA lights and fatter than all of them. The E15 is less than 60mm and most AA lights are under 20mm diameter wow.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 4, 2013)

18650 said:


> 81mm is way too big for single CR123! It is longer than some AA lights and fatter than all of them. The E15 is less than 60mm and most AA lights are under 20mm diameter wow.



Sorry to go off-topic, but I like your username. I'm surprised it hasn't been taken until now.


----------



## 18650 (Nov 4, 2013)

Ryp said:


> Sorry to go off-topic, but I like your username. I'm surprised it hasn't been taken until now.


 Thanks for the vote of confidence lol. One thing I notice in the specs is 3600cd intensity so it does make use of the extra length for bigger reflector and more throw. I am just not sure if people buy CR123 lights for big throw on the key chain. Different strokes for different folks but it just seems so close in size to the smaller 18650 lights. For reference the AA ZL SC52 is smaller than this thing.


----------



## leon2245 (Nov 4, 2013)

martinaee said:


> Fenix just released this! PD12
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wish it came with that glove.

You think anyone wants a punch to the face while I'm wearing _that_ bad boy?


----------



## Enterich (Nov 15, 2013)

Although the user manual is not yet available on Fenix's own page, I managed to find it somewhere. It pretty much says:

Press the mode button to turn on. Press it for 0.5 seconds to turn off.

For burst mode, hold the button for one second, whether the light is on or off.

Can anyone else see a problem here?

Plus, it's going to be a £40 light. Not very good value compared to my TK22 which I recently got for £58.


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 16, 2013)

Enterich said:


> Although the user manual is not yet available on Fenix's own page, I managed to find it somewhere. It pretty much says:
> 
> Press the mode button to turn on. Press it for 0.5 seconds to turn off.
> 
> ...



So without seeing it and using it and comparing it to other similar size lights you say it is not good value.I find your comment unnecessary and silly with your comparison torch which is different genre anyway a bit like my best mates dads brothers uncles wife has a good torch.:nana: I will make my judgement when i have purchased and used it for a while.


----------



## Enterich (Nov 16, 2013)

mcnair55 said:


> So without seeing it and using it and comparing it to other similar size lights you say it is not good value.I find your comment unnecessary and silly with your comparison torch which is different genre anyway a bit like my best mates dads brothers uncles wife has a good torch.:nana: I will make my judgement when i have purchased and used it for a while.



Sorry to be such an utter hellraiser with my flagrant posting that is clearly compromising CPF's server resources like some DDOS attack. 

I use my TK22 every day. For me, it's a large 'EDC' light. It also has the XM-L2, like this PD12 we're discussing. It seems like you're missing my point, which is that the PD12 is priced too steeply. I too was looking forward to this light, but the UI doesn't make sense to me, and nor does the price.

Does anyone else have a good word to say to me, or shall I just leave you flashaholics to it?


----------



## martinaee (Nov 16, 2013)

Enterich said:


> Sorry to be such an utter hellraiser with my flagrant posting that is clearly compromising CPF's server resources like some DDOS attack.
> 
> I use my TK22 every day. For me, it's a large 'EDC' light. It also has the XM-L2, like this PD12 we're discussing. It seems like you're missing my point, which is that the PD12 is priced too steeply. I too was looking forward to this light, but the UI doesn't make sense to me, and nor does the price.
> 
> Does anyone else have a good word to say to me, or shall I just leave you flashaholics to it?



Pretty much ever light in Fenix's line that isn't the E series has always been priced at least 50 dollars or higher. It's just the way it is.


----------



## meatyinternalbacksupport (Nov 16, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> there that big fat PROTRUDING button just begging to be pressed accidentally. why can't they make properly recessed buttons like zebralight does???


 
Just had the button rip out of mine in my pocket. Not even had it a week yet. Looks like friction pulled it out of the mount while taking it out of my pocket. Not terribly impressed at the moment : (
Love the light apart from this major indiscretion. Sent an email to process a refund and am now looking for an alternative...


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 16, 2013)

Enterich said:


> Sorry to be such an utter hellraiser with my flagrant posting that is clearly compromising CPF's server resources like some DDOS attack.
> 
> I use my TK22 every day. For me, it's a large 'EDC' light. It also has the XM-L2, like this PD12 we're discussing. It seems like you're missing my point, which is that the PD12 is priced too steeply. I too was looking forward to this light, but the UI doesn't make sense to me, and nor does the price.
> 
> Does anyone else have a good word to say to me, or shall I just leave you flashaholics to it?




Surefire light prices make no sense to me but having never used one or owned one i cannot make the judgement if they are worth the money.There are plenty of small edc lights made by other makers who fall into the Fenix pricing bracket and at the end of the day no one is forcing you to buy one.

Where did you get the UK costing from as i cannot find a UK stockist with stock.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 17, 2013)

Neutral white tint; that's enough for me to seriously taking this light in consider. I really hope Fenix will offer more lights(I would like ALL of the models) in a neutral option!


----------



## inspirit (Nov 19, 2013)

Swedpat said:


> Neutral white tint; that's enough for me to seriously taking this light in consider. I really hope Fenix will offer more lights(I would like ALL of the models) in a neutral option!



I totally agree with you, but it is normal for most users to select the more powerful lights while cool white emitter lights pump out more lumens in comparsion to NW lights, tough decision for flashlights manufacturers to make, or they could provide more choices for flashaholics.


----------



## Kueh (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm seriously considering this as a real edc flashlight on my key chain. My keys and wallet are always with me. My PD32UE is clipped to my pants or jacket, sometimes get left behind when switching either in a hurry. 

And NW too. Cool ... well not cool ....

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## markr6 (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah I like the NW tint. Can't blame the manufacturers simply going after marketing numbers in most cases though. In reality, I think it's hard to say a meager 10% increase or so with a CW vs NW is important to your eyes.

For instance, my PD32UE 400lm vs 740lm settings are not that different in terms of usage. I'm not "missing" anything on the 400lm setting, having to switch to the 740lm. And we're talking 75% increase here, not the tiny difference between CW and NW. They succeeded in brainwashing so many people!

In fact, I would be fine if they maxed it out at 400lm to stay with only 4 modes to cycle thru.

So again, I'm happy to see a NW on the PD12!


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 20, 2013)

inspirit said:


> I totally agree with you, but it is normal for most users to select the more powerful lights while cool white emitter lights pump out more lumens in comparsion to NW lights, tough decision for flashlights manufacturers to make, or they could provide more choices for flashaholics.



Thanks! Yes, it's sad that it's too much about lumens, undependent of how useful the lumens are.




markr6 said:


> Yeah I like the NW tint. Can't blame the manufacturers simply going after marketing numbers in most cases though. In reality, I think it's hard to say a meager 10% increase or so with a CW vs NW is important to your eyes.
> 
> *For instance, my PD32UE 400lm vs 740lm settings are not that different in terms of usage. I'm not "missing" anything on the 400lm setting, having to switch to the 740lm. And we're talking 75% increase here, not the tiny difference between CW and NW. They succeeded in brainwashing so many people!
> 
> ...



You are telling some very true things there! Actually my personal opinion is that the higher lumens of cool white often isn't relevant. In many cases I have experienced that I need less lumens with a warmer tint to find the brightness to be adequate. A neutral or warm tint(yes it can be TOO warm  is so much more comfortable for the eyes and with the included higher color rendition it's easier to see what I really want to see.

Worth to think about in the comparison between PD32UE and PD35; 850lm is less than 15% higher output than 740lm. A difference which otherwise use to be considered as barely noticable even with the same tint. And in this case the slightly higher brightness has a cool tint. Therefore it's a justified question if PD35 really is an upgrade from PD32UE. Isn't it mainly a cool tinted successor?


----------



## funkychateau (Nov 20, 2013)

martinaee said:


> I was wondering the same thing: Surely the xm-l2 and drivers can handle a rechargeable cr123. I wonder if it's simply them wanting to not have to list lower run time etc. Oh well, somebody test it when you get one
> 
> I probably would only use primaries in it anyway if I got one-- I don't even have a charger right now that can charge rcr123's, only 18650's-- but I still would like to know too



Probably it has a boost-only driver, and Fenix may not like what happens with that particular circuit when forward-biased.


----------



## martinaee (Dec 1, 2013)

funkychateau said:


> Probably it has a boost-only driver, and Fenix may not like what happens with that particular circuit when forward-biased.



Could you point me to a thread that explains more about various drivers? I'd like to learn more about them. Thanks!


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 14, 2013)

Well it has been a couple of weeks or so and i notice i can now buy the light in the UK,has anyone who has bought one and used it for any length of time any additional comments to make,i will order mine tonight regardless but look forward to owners quick findings,have noticed one or more mini reviews on the tube but they are just blah blah traders trying a quick sell.


----------



## martinaee (Dec 14, 2013)

Really? Hmm.. I wonder if that can happen easily. It looks like the button is pretty much flush with the aluminum so it must have snagged on something somehow in your pocket pretty well. If this happens a lot I'd be worried, but maybe it's just a fluke.

I do agree it would make sense for them to machine a "lip" of aluminum there somehow so it's more recessed.

I also just realized the light is bigger than I subconsciously thought. This led me to just look at the Fenix E15 which I never really even noticed or looked at until now. DANG that light is tiny for a single cr123 light. Pretty nice edc light too for sure. It's TIR lens though so pretty floody surely.


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 14, 2013)

martinaee said:


> Really? Hmm.. I wonder if that can happen easily. It looks like the button is pretty much flush with the aluminum so it must have snagged on something somehow in your pocket pretty well. If this happens a lot I'd be worried, but maybe it's just a fluke.
> 
> I do agree it would make sense for them to machine a "lip" of aluminum there somehow so it's more recessed.
> 
> I also just realized the light is bigger than I subconsciously thought. This led me to just look at the Fenix E15 which I never really even noticed or looked at until now. DANG that light is tiny for a single cr123 light. Pretty nice edc light too for sure. It's TIR lens though so pretty floody surely.



The E15 is my trouser pocket light,it has grown on me really very quickly and it is not much bigger than 1 and 1/2 batteries really,only downfall to me it is a twisty which i am no lover of but none the less it is a Fenix which seems i always buy more of.


----------



## cigarbufff (Dec 17, 2013)

I just got my pd12 today...im liking it already...it has replaced my E11 in my pocket for EDC well see how it goes


----------



## bmwproboi05 (Dec 19, 2013)

martinaee said:


> Really? Hmm.. I wonder if that can happen easily. It looks like the button is pretty much flush with the aluminum so it must have snagged on something somehow in your pocket pretty well. If this happens a lot I'd be worried, but maybe it's just a fluke.
> 
> I do agree it would make sense for them to machine a "lip" of aluminum there somehow so it's more recessed.
> 
> I also just realized the light is bigger than I subconsciously thought. This led me to just look at the Fenix E15 which I never really even noticed or looked at until now. DANG that light is tiny for a single cr123 light. Pretty nice edc light too for sure. It's TIR lens though so pretty floody surely.





I have had mine since the release, and can say it goes off in my pocket all the time... It could be the fact that i wear jeans that are not so loose and its in the pocket with the benchmade and pencil. The problem is that to turn it on you just press the button from there push it again to cycle through low-med-high. If you want turbo then you have to press and hold and it will kick on, but as soon as you let go it goes off... Good light for the size, but I do not think it makes a good edc light. I think the pd22 would have served me better. I sure wouldnt have mind if they kept the operation the same with a clicky on the back. I feel like it would be harder to turn on. 

In my school backpack I keep a E25 that rarely goes off, and when it does its usualy when i slide it under the desk and kick the bag or something. the pd12 can come on when picking up my bag and items begin to shift around.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 11, 2014)

Today I received PD12. 

Cute little light! Large hotspot and wide spill. Very nice neutral tint. I noticed a strange thing with it, however: with a primary CR123 it works properly. But with a Tenergy LiFEPO4 cell there is no mid mode; when I cycle through the modes the mid is the same as the high mode. The output is also slightly higher at burst mode.
This seems to be an issue caused by higher voltage, but according to the specs the Tenergy LiFEPO4 is 3,0V. The cell I used is also charged a few months ago so it's not direct out from the charger. I planned to use PD12 mainly with the LiFEPO4 cells, and the mid mode of 80lm would then be the allround mode. Bad it doesn't work!
Anyway it's a very nice light and I will play around with it more later.


----------



## kj75 (Feb 12, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> Today I received PD12.
> 
> Cute little light! Large hotspot and wide spill. Very nice neutral tint. I noticed a strange thing with it, however: with a primary CR123 it works properly. But with a Tenergy LiFEPO4 cell there is no mid mode; when I cycle through the modes the mid is the same as the high mode. The output is also slightly higher at burst mode.
> This seems to be an issue caused by higher voltage, but according to the specs the Tenergy LiFEPO4 is 3,0V. The cell I used is also charged a few months ago so it's not direct out from the charger. I planned to use PD12 mainly with the LiFEPO4 cells, and the mid mode of 80lm would then be the allround mode. Bad it doesn't work!
> Anyway it's a very nice light and I will play around with it more later.



Take a look at your user manual!! Fenix has banned that cells!
That is the reason why I sold my E15 and hope Fenix will solve this issue in the future!!


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 12, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Take a look at your user manual!! Fenix has banned that cells!
> That is the reason why I sold my E15 and hope Fenix will solve this issue in the future!!



Yes, I knew what the manual says. But Fenix banns 3,2V LiFEPO4, not 3,0V LiFEPO4. My Tenergy cells are marked exactly the same 3,0V as primaries and therefore I thought they should be fine. Still; according to my experience there is reason to assume that the 3,0V Tenergy LiFEPO4 actually is 3,2V. So I will not use the LiFEPO4 cells in PD12 any more. Too bad that Fenix didn't design the light to manage LiFEPO4 as well. Otherwise a very nice little light.


----------



## kj75 (Feb 12, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> Yes, I knew what the manual says. But Fenix banns 3,2V LiFEPO4, not 3,0V LiFEPO4. My Tenergy cells are marked exactly the same 3,0V as primaries and therefore I thought they should be fine. Still; according to my experience there is reason to assume that the 3,0V Tenergy LiFEPO4 actually is 3,2V. So I will not use the LiFEPO4 cells in PD12 any more. Too bad that Fenix didn't design the light to manage LiFEPO4 as well. Otherwise a very nice little light.



Thats one of the reasons why people skip this nice light....
Please Fenix, solve this problem!!


----------



## Cooey (Feb 21, 2014)

Goes on in my pocket; not recommended. Staying with the PD20 for EDC.:sick2:


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 21, 2014)

Cooey said:


> Goes on in my pocket; not recommended. Staying with the PD20 for EDC.:sick2:



I noticed this risk with my PD12. The solution is to loosen the head just a bit.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Apr 28, 2014)

In my school backpack I keep a E25 that rarely goes off, and when it does its usualy when i slide it under the desk and kick the bag or something. the pd12 can come on when picking up my bag and items begin to shift around.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info. Same with my S10. Why can't they fix this issue? An EDC with an ineffective lockout. My SC600 never turns on accidently. Imagine if your Glock had this "issue"!


----------



## Patt (Apr 28, 2014)

My little-one 
[h=1]CREE XM-L T6 1000LM Pocketlight is only 60mm long and 20mm diameter...with 16340 or rcr123a...  only about 8$ .... :rock:[/h]


----------

